
A Software Update Will Instruct Space Tomatoes to Sprout - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/satellites/a-software-update-from-earth-will-instruct-tomatoes-to-sprout-in-space
======
rdtwo
I really hope we get some interesting data on growth light spectrum as well.
It’s always kind of been hot topic for indoor horticulture

